# KRK Rokit 5 or 6? Which best suits me?



## Despised_0515

I'm looking to finally get a decent pair of monitors.
I have a feeling that the 8's will be overkill but I'm wondering if 5's will be sufficient or if I should step up to the 6's. My room measures about 13ft x 12ft.

Also, what are a nice pair of isolation headphones to mix with?
I was looking at the Direct Sound EX-29 since I've read great things about them and the price is great. Not to mention they have replacement parts for everything on them!

I'm looking for something durable and pretty flat response.
Price range doesn't really matter but nothing above mid-range.
I'm going from nothing at all to something so I don't need anything fancy.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

I would actually say check out other monitors before you invest in rokits. I actually use Rokit 5's and feel that they are ok, but not the greatest. I seem to every now and then get random pop's that occur from nowhere. I do not even have to be listening to track, mixing, or anything for that matter. They just randomly pop every now and then. I have also seen other people who own Rokits complain about the same problem. My best advice to you is try a few different brands of monitors out before purchasing. If you are set on Rokit's though, base your the size of your speakers on the size of the room that you mix in.


----------



## theclap

also looking at the krk rokits. the only problem with alternatives are what else is in the price range besides those m-audio ones?


----------



## Despised_0515

^ That's what I was wondering. I've heard the Rokits are the best bang for the buck but if I do have to pay more for good mornitors, I just might.

It's gonna suck but I would be dreadfully annoyed by this infamous pop.

Anybody have suggestions for alternatives to the Rokits in the ~$500 price range?


----------



## Kaos-G

Despised_0515 said:


> ^ That's what I was wondering. I've heard the Rokits are the best bang for the buck but if I do have to pay more for good mornitors, I just might.
> 
> It's gonna suck but I would be dreadfully annoyed by this infamous pop.
> 
> Anybody have suggestions for alternatives to the Rokits in the ~$500 price range?



In that price range I would look for a pair of Adam A3X. To me they sound better than Rokit 5 and 6. Don't let the small size bias you, they can produce some nice bass. Just my 0.02$ though


----------



## NickB11

From personal experience, get Mackie MR5 monitors...I compared them to the KRK in my local shops audio room and they sounded MUCH better than the KRKs...they were also recommended to me and have not disappointed at all. Definately one of the best in the price range...good luck


----------



## theclap

NickBen said:


> From personal experience, get Mackie MR5 monitors...I compared them to the KRK in my local shops audio room and they sounded MUCH better than the KRKs...they were also recommended to me and have not disappointed at all. Definately one of the best in the price range...good luck



damn everything mackie makes in their lower price range is so quality for the price. i have a few of their low end microphones and their 57 mic is maybe better than an sm57


----------



## Daemoniac

From what I've been told by a bunch of people now; Yamaha HS-80 > KRK Rokits. I believe the Yamaha's are a little more, but I have been told _repeatedly_ now to go with them by some extremely knowledgeable people.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

the m-audios have a flatter response than the krks and are Very good monitors when tested next to others in the same price band. if you can afford the adams i would say go for those as they are exceptional. i personally cant get on with krks the bass and low mids just cloud everything for me


----------



## KoenDercksen

I have some active 6's set up here, the G2 version. I can say I am insanely pleased with them, they are nice and clear and the bass response sounds very good for such relatively small speakers. And they look nice to top it all off 

Seriously, I can advice you investing in them.


----------



## Selkies

I personally have an older set of rokit 5's that i love, Id recommend them


----------



## iddqd

Imo the difference between the rokit 5 and 6 isn't that great. I'd spare the money and get the 5's. I recommend the 8's though.


----------



## Despised_0515

So it's now between the Adam A3X, Mackie MR8, and Yamaha HS50M. Thanks for the recommendations! I'll leave it up to trying them out if I can find them in stores. I've read more than enough great reviews on the Adams but the price has me wanting to give the Mackies and Yamahas a shot.

I've also read a few poor things about Mackie though. The sound is phenomenal but what was up with their HD Loudspeakers having issues? It makes me a little worried about their durability. I know it's not issues with the monitors but product issues all the same.

Again, thank you guys very much for the recommendations!
Keep 'em coming.


----------



## gfactor

Before you get to worried about these problems with the rockits, I've used 5s and 8s and never had a single problem. They are very good monitors for the price.


----------

